# Omega Watch Service From Swatch



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a 1997 Omega Dynamic that could probably do with a service. I intend on sending it to the Swatch service centre, Omega House in Eastleigh, Hampshire. Has anyone here had their watch serviced by them? How much did it cost, how long did it take, what did they do and were you happy with the service?

Cheers


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

L'm sure there will be people here who have had good customer service from Swatch but you do hear a lot of bad press about them & their servicing, mainly to do with how long it takes & the price - I'd send an Omega to Steve Burrage at Ryte Time or Chris Heal at Chealwatch both of whom have great reputation for excellent work at reasonable prices (I have only used Steve myself & had a great experience with him)

HTH

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Hi, I have a 1997 Omega Dynamic that could probably do with a service. I intend on sending it to the Swatch service centre, Omega House in Eastleigh, Hampshire. Has anyone here had their watch serviced by them? How much did it cost, how long did it take, what did they do and were you happy with the service?
> 
> Cheers


Well I have only ever had good service from Swatch UK, took between 10 and 12 weeks, costs varied depending on the watch.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Some years ago, I handed in a 1997 Omega Dynamic to Swatch UK in Eastleigh for the seconds hand to be replaced under warranty. The watch came back with fingerprint smudges on the inside of the glass. I sent the watch back. No apology from them - they wiped the inside of the glass and sent it back. Some other watch brands would have apologised profusely and replaced the crystal. They also managed to lose my warranty card and apparently couldn't replace it.

Send the watch to Omega, Switzerland. I have never heard any bad experiences about them. The additional shipping cost is worth the peace of mind.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Or the Omega Constellation that they lost and "found" returning it to the customer with a replacement movement of a different (non-chronometer) calibre and no record of the change of serial number on the paperwork. The owner was most upset and so was I when I bought it and it had to go back. I'm afraid that their service is very poor indeed and I would not trust them to wind a watch, let alone service it.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Sent my Speedsonic 'Lobster' to Bienne for a full restoration via Omega Swatch in Southampton.

I wouldn't recommend it ... <<<tale of woe>>>


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Whatever you do dont send it to Eastleigh!!!! Swatch UK have moved to Southampton.

The other option is to send the watch to STS in Southend


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Omegamaniac said:


> Whatever you do dont send it to Eastleigh!!!! Swatch UK have moved to Southampton.
> 
> The other option is to send the watch to STS in Southend


It looks like they moved out of the centre of Eastleigh to an industrial estate down the road, also in Eastleigh... Eastleigh is a suburb of Southampton.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Shoughie0 said:


> Some years ago, I handed in a 1997 Omega Dynamic to Swatch UK in Eastleigh for the seconds hand to be replaced under warranty. The watch came back with fingerprint smudges on the inside of the glass. I sent the watch back. No apology from them - they wiped the inside of the glass and sent it back. Some other watch brands would have apologised profusely and replaced the crystal. They also managed to lose my warranty card and apparently couldn't replace it.
> 
> Send the watch to Omega, Switzerland. I have never heard any bad experiences about them. The additional shipping cost is worth the peace of mind.


How do I go about sending it to Switzerland?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

tomshep said:


> Or the Omega Constellation that they lost and "found" returning it to the customer with a replacement movement of a different (non-chronometer) calibre and no record of the change of serial number on the paperwork. The owner was most upset and so was I when I bought it and it had to go back. I'm afraid that their service is very poor indeed and I would not trust them to wind a watch, let alone service it.


You would have thought the official service center would have the service manuals, skills, genuine omega parts and consumables to do the job on site, but now i'm wondering if they simply swap movements out with reconditioned ones... I'm very concerned about potentially losing the special date wheel, especially considering the watch works fine at the moment.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Omegamaniac said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you do dont send it to Eastleigh!!!! Swatch UK have moved to Southampton.
> ...


They are definatly in Southampton, They are on the Millbrok estate near to the Harley Davidson dealership at Dock Gate 20


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> You would have thought the official service center would have the service manuals, skills, genuine omega parts and consumables to do the job on site, but now i'm wondering if they simply swap movements out with reconditioned ones... I'm very concerned about potentially losing the special date wheel, especially considering the watch works fine at the moment.


I'm pretty certain that they don't swap vintage movements as a whole unit, except in error. Most people get a bag of replaced parts back with their restored watches, I did with mine.

Not sure if they replace complete movements on 'current' watches though.

You can detail what you want done as part of a service/restoration, however they may refuse and offer an alternative solution.

Either way there is a risk (as you can see above) that there will be a **** up, either administratively, or at the service centres, so make sure you have everything that you want done stated in writing and that you have confirmation back from them and take detailed photos of the watch before you send it.

My sole experience of having a restoration done is that errors, when they do occur can be rectified and take less time to remedy than the original restoration took, but they are extremely annoying and quite scary if they affect the value of the watch.

Also; make sure that you state that you want all replaced parts returned to you. You'll probably get them any how, but I'd write it down. That way, if they do replace your special date wheel with the wrong one, you will still have the original and can ask them to refit it.

As your watch is relatively modern, I'd be tempted to take it to Swiss Time Services in the UK, in person, if you can. Discuss the job with them face to face before you start, and then make sure that you have that in writing.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Well the Swatch/Omega service centre in Southampton is local to me, but they don't allow walk-ins... last time I asked they said that I could only send it by post because of security.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys, i've got a few options now...


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I've been pretty let down with Omega in general and would now send to an independant watchmaker as opposed to one of their service centres.

I had a brand new Speedmaster Alaska Project away with them for 4 months due to a regulation issue (was gaining 3 seconds a minute for the first 5 minutes after a full wind). First time it came back it looked like a monkey with a scredriver had took the back off so they sent it back and it was another 2 months away getting polished .

First watch i sent to Omega was the Speedmaster broad arrow moonphase that has a white gold bezel. Went away mint, came back scuffed to blazes. To be fair to them on this occasion the bezel was completely replaced but it shouldn't have needed to be!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

If you send a watch to Bienne via Omega Vintage that is one thing but I believe if you send a watch to Swatch UK you may as well send it to STS and cut out the middle man (and their mark up)


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

I have no experience of Omega UK servicing but I cannot believe they their service is so poor, with so many badly treated customers. Seems crazy for such a high value brand to do this. Guess it doesn't impact on watch sales though.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Shoughie0 said:
> 
> 
> > Send the watch to Omega, Switzerland. I have never heard any bad experiences about them. The additional shipping cost is worth the peace of mind.
> ...


I have complete instructions from Jackg as to how to go about it I have a 69 chronostop and a 68 constellation probably going to cost about 1200 swiss francs but you can get an idea of cost from the omega website.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd go with Swiss Time Services mentioned earlier. You'll fine them on net. I've had a few services by them. You can phone and talk to service Manager or go and see them if you're down in Essex. Always helpful and they will give you price. Also return you all the bits they have removed whilst servicing. My last one a Speedmaster now runs to about a second a day accuracy. Not bad for a 1970's watch :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

STS or Bienne, why bother with Swatch UK? just go direct.


----------



## robertbg (Mar 13, 2017)

I had the misfortune to send my omega seamaster to the [email protected] , after spending 500 pounds the watch came back looking good but with the same fault as it had when i originally sent it. I complained and then resent it again, the reply was it was out of calibration and has been corrected, no apology or nothing to explain why it came back with the same fault. Lo and behold the second time it was returned it has the very same fault. They are useless do not waste your money i have just given up on them and am 500 pounds poorer still with an omega watch that does not work correctly. Absolute rubbish in my opinion.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

robertbg said:


> I had the misfortune to send my omega seamaster to the [email protected] , after spending 500 pounds the watch came back looking good but with the same fault as it had when i originally sent it. I complained and then resent it again, the reply was it was out of calibration and has been corrected, no apology or nothing to explain why it came back with the same fault. Lo and behold the second time it was returned it has the very same fault. They are useless do not waste your money i have just given up on them and am 500 pounds poorer still with an omega watch that does not work correctly. Absolute rubbish in my opinion.


 No good moaning about it, seek redress.....otherwise they will keep peddling their shoddy workmanship.

I've just received a watch back from a 'Watchmaker ?' ((had 2 attempts) having paid €230 plus postal charges & now it doesn't work at all :bash:

Looks like another case for the legal profession :yes: , I abhor charlatans.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

robertbg said:


> I had the misfortune to send my omega seamaster to the [email protected] , after spending 500 pounds the watch came back looking good but with the same fault as it had when i originally sent it. I complained and then resent it again, the reply was it was out of calibration and has been corrected, no apology or nothing to explain why it came back with the same fault. Lo and behold the second time it was returned it has the very same fault. They are useless do not waste your money i have just given up on them and am 500 pounds poorer still with an omega watch that does not work correctly. Absolute rubbish in my opinion.


 What was the original fault that they haven't managed to rectify ? You must be really disappointed I know I would be , I certainly think you should follow it up with them after spending all that and it's still not right.

Crikey just realised this was resurrected from 2010


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

andyclient said:


> Crikey just realised this was resurrected from 2010


 Well, a chap does have to get his post count up ...


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Wonder how many of the original posters are still on the forum ?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

andyclient said:


> ... Crikey just realised this was resurrected from 2010


But a real reply, not "beautiful watch" or "me, too" or "hope you found it [three years later]." I think I resurrected some threads when I first joined, to add my story and pics of a watch under discussion. Actually makes this forum unique and compelling.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

